# Binoculars for astronomy



## Scott (Nov 16, 2006)

Can anyone recommend good binoculars for astronomy?


----------



## tcalbrecht (Nov 16, 2006)

Scott said:


> Can anyone recommend good binoculars for astronomy?



Try this article: Choosing Binoculars for Astronomy


----------



## JohnV (Nov 16, 2006)

By all means, good binoculars are a good idea. I would recommend it.


----------



## Scott (Nov 16, 2006)

I read the article - it is good. I was more looking for specific brands/models people have and like.


----------



## JohnV (Nov 16, 2006)

Mine are 10 X 80, and I got them at Zellers. I saw Andromeda galaxy and Mercury with them. Not bad. 

It depends on what you're wanting to do, Scott. If you want to see constellations then you need a wider view, and if you want to focus in on things like Orion's belt or sword, then a narrower view is what you want. Binoculars are good for locating different things for indentification, but to see detail you need a good telescope. My binoculars is a good compromise between wide and narrow view, but my telescope is good only for seeing just enough to wish that I could see more. 

I was told that a good birding scope is good too, but you need a mount. I use the window of my van as a mount for my binoculars. But a birding scope mount can mount on things like the window. The most difficult things to see are objects directly overhead, seeing that I am usually viewing these out of my vehicle. So binoculars are handier for me. 

If you're starting out, like me, and still need to learn to identify the constellations, then a wider field of view is better. If you're interested in indentifying objects within the various constellations, then a narrower field of view is better. Even though I'm just starting out, I've opted to compromise, so that I can see the various parts of a constellation and thus indentify a partially displayed one when I see one. I can identify Orion when only two stars of it are visible over the horizon, for example, from their relation to each other and to nearby constellations. Cassiopia (sp?) is just within the field, but Orion is too big for the field. 

What you want to learn is the pointing relationships. Andromeda galaxy is pointed to by the larger VEE of Cassiopia, for example. But even with my binoculars its not that easy to find. I knew where to look, but I was more lucky than skilled. This is the difficulty you keep running into in deciding which type of binoculars to buy.


----------



## gwine (Nov 16, 2006)

A couple of books you might find at your local library that would help:

Exploring the Night Sky with Binoculars by David Chandler

Exploring the Night Sky with Binoculars by Patrick Moore


----------



## fivepointcalvinist (Nov 16, 2006)

wow, im glad you asked this question. i have been enjoying astronomy for several months now and have a pair of celestron skymasters. the views are phenomenal. you wont beat the price for such a well made and useful pair of binos.

http://celestron.binoculars.com/products/celestron-skymaster-15x70-center-focus-14955.html


----------



## Scott (Nov 17, 2006)

Thanks, Matthew


----------

